# Routine treatments?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone treat routinely for mites? Or just when they see them? Or just a little while before shows? What do you treat with?

Thankyou


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I treat routinely and my mice never have parasites.Any pyrethrum based powder or spray is fine for routine treatments.Lots of people on here use ivermectin but since I never get an outbreak I don't feel the need for strong medication.I treat 3 to four times a year plus animals returning from shows.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou Sarah  , someone mentioned treating for worms routinely as well, not heard of that for mice before, is that something you do as well? X


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,there is nowhere for them to catch worms from.You would have to obtain stock infected with worms in the first place which although possible is very unlikely.Some of the drops that you apply to the back of the neck do some but not all internal parasites.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah I see, thankyou  x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

what exactly do you use Sarah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used many products from the expensive prescription to over the counter.These days I use this modestly priced product which makes up into 2 gallons and therefore does multiple treatments http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 8268,d.d24
I spray my entire shed twice yearly with indorex.My mice never get parasites despite using farm bought hay.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you. The pigeon one do u spray the bkxes and mice with it?

I use the indorex for my house once a year with my dog, I won't treat her every month like my vets advise only about every 4 months or so, or if friends dogs have fleas. Never had a problem yet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I make the pigeon dip up in a bowl and dip them in it .There's a lot to do and it's quicker.I indorex the boxes.you could spray with the pigeon dip but again it's about speed for me.Quick puff of indorex and on to the next.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Think I'll give it a try thanks Sarah, but I'll prob spray them rather than dip.
Thank you Sarah


----------

